# Ovu. approaching 4 days after MC? :( Help



## Marumi

I had a Chemical starting on the 29th and am still bleeding, today a good amount of blood came out after the bleed was initially slow. I felt a tug on my ovaries just an hour ago and decided to test. And I see a faint line.
I doubt it is leftover pregnancy hormones since both a pregnancy and ovulation test were negative 2 days ago.

Last month I ovulated 6 days earlier...what is this? Other than insanity. Does my body even have enough time for a healthy pregnancy?
I really want to continue ttc right away due to my lyme disease.
Maybe it takes a good amount of time to darken? And do I start when it is just a dark as the control line? :/ We only have one day in a hotel. So it must be ovulation day.


----------



## IsaacRalph

It's normal to have luetenizing hormone in your body throughout your cycle and whilst pregnant. Looks like you are far off from being positive just yet. Just stay relaxed allow your body to heal and go with the flow so to speak.


----------



## justonemore31

I'm a little confused. If that's an ovulation test, that isn't positive just yet but close. If that's a pregnancy test then yes that's positive. Idk how far along you were when you miscarried (sorry to hear that by the way, I remember when you got your BFP), but depending on how far along you were you might still have some HCG left over and it will show. For me I was early on both times so it was gone almost immediately.


----------



## Marumi

justonemore31 said:


> I'm a little confused. If that's an ovulation test, that isn't positive just yet but close. If that's a pregnancy test then yes that's positive. Idk how far along you were when you miscarried (sorry to hear that by the way, I remember when you got your BFP), but depending on how far along you were you might still have some HCG left over and it will show. For me I was early on both times so it was gone almost immediately.

Its an ovulation test. I tested 3 days ago and there was no sign of pregnancy and also no line on the ovulation test.

So my guess is ovulation is nearing...just idk how long it will take to darken. Maybe quite long...

It also seems my chemical pregnancy stopped progressing early on.


----------



## Marumi

IsaacRalph said:


> It's normal to have luetenizing hormone in your body throughout your cycle and whilst pregnant. Looks like you are far off from being positive just yet. Just stay relaxed allow your body to heal and go with the flow so to speak.

I heard women can have some LH in their bodies always but my OPK was negative 3 days ago.
My only guess is my body starts producing LH early in on in the cycle but maybe does not necessarily ovulate sooner.


----------



## justonemore31

Ok. I'm thinking you're about to ovulate. You're fertile now so I would start. Most women won't begin to ovulate again til they've had a period since their miscarriage but everyone is different. I would def do it so you don't miss anything .


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Honestly to me it doesn’t even look close to positive... just keep testing to watch it get darker and it won’t hurt to “try” because you never know. 

And I have ovulated the first cycle after a loss before so it is very possible your body is gearing up.


----------



## Excalibur

I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## HLx

I believe ovulation is just around the corner, my opks look like that through out the cycle, except for of course ovulation days which the test line is way wayyyyy darker than the control line, good luck! ♡


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like it is getting closer :)


----------

